# improving vo2max



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

How much can i improve my vo2 max or 5min power without doing long rides? 
I know they are very important but right now i don't have much time and it's too hot to ride long
i'am doing vo2 max day in day out, how do i know when i plateau?

thks


----------

